# Cut in Can Pricing??



## sparky48457 (Jun 30, 2010)

What is the going rate for six inch cut in cans in a commercial driwall ceiling? ($12 Halo cut in cans with $5 white trims)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Tree fiddy.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Depends on how much overhead you have and traveling distance to the job.

Wiring method also plays into the bottom line.

Besides all that, how much an hour are you worth?


----------



## sparky48457 (Jun 30, 2010)

I have mobilization covered I charge 115 to get to the site including the first hour within a 20 mile radius of my shop. My normal rate is $45 per hr. on the job I am just looking for a good unit price to use instead of an hourly rate. I am using 12/2 wire and jumping off an existing switch loop I have about 17 cans to put in this way.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

sparky48457 said:


> What is the going rate for six inch cut in cans in a commercial driwall ceiling? ($12 Halo cut in cans with $5 white trims)


Come on, are you really asking this question in such a vague way? 
Do you consider EVERY "commercial drywall ceiling" the same? Or more importantly what's above it?

Also, where are you getting Halo trims for $5?

If I had to guess I'd say $59 each installed with lamp. :thumbsup: :whistling2:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Or maybe $139? I'm not sure. :001_huh:


----------



## sparky48457 (Jun 30, 2010)

I do consider them the same pretty much yep and if your so experienced you should know where I am getting them for $5 each


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

sparky48457 said:


> I do consider them the same pretty much yep


OK. :whistling2:





sparky48457 said:


> ...and if your so experienced you should know where I am getting them for $5 each


I don't get it. :001_huh:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What I would charge, what Speedy would charge, what Black4Truck would charge has *absolutely no bearing *on what you would charge.

Sit down and make of list of your fixed overhead, then add that to your variable costs, add a reasonable profit, and figure out what will be best for you.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I don't get it. :001_huh:


Wait, I get it. The Internets I bet. :thumbsup:


----------



## sparky48457 (Jun 30, 2010)

I beg to differ, within a competitive bidding process it does matter what the competition is bidding!


----------



## sparky48457 (Jun 30, 2010)

I actually get them at the supply shop for a little less than $5 usually like $3.50 they are cooper trims made to fit halo cans......they can shave some cost and you can get them at most supply shops


----------



## sparky48457 (Jun 30, 2010)

They are called all-pro's


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sparky48457 said:


> I beg to differ, within a competitive bidding process it does matter what the competition is bidding!


 
Very true, but you are asking people who are not in your area what the price should be.

You need to use trial and error in finding what price gets you the work.

You never know how desperate the EC down the block from you is until you bid against him.


----------



## sparky48457 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thats true I was just fishing for a little friendly help to get a general sense of what kind of prices are floaing around. I am in Michigan and the rates are getting real competitive.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparky48457 said:


> I beg to differ, within a competitive bidding process it does matter what the competition is bidding!



So you'd rather work for a net loss than bid to make a profit?

I could care less what the 'other guys' bid a job at. I need to make $xx to stay in business.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sparky48457 said:


> Thats true I was just fishing for a little friendly help to get a general sense of what kind of prices are floaing around. I am in Michigan and the rates are getting real competitive.


 
Ask anyone here and they will tell you the same thing.. it is a flat out race to the bottom with profit margins less than 10%


----------



## sparky48457 (Jun 30, 2010)

I never said anything about operating at a net loss I have a business degree own 4 companies in different sectors of the market and gross over 3 mil. a yr. I just like to do a little research.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

sparky48457 said:


> I never said anything about operating at a net loss I have a business degree own 4 companies in different sectors of the market and gross over 3 mil. a yr.


Yet your first post to this site is asking us what to charge? :001_huh:

You charge $45 an hour in your area. I charge $72. How would it help you to know what the going rate is in my area?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparky48457 said:


> I never said anything about operating at a net loss I have a business degree own 4 companies in different sectors of the market and gross over 3 mil. a yr. I just like to do a little research.


I'll be the first to call shenanigans on this thread. Anyone who truly has that kind of a background ain't gonna ask such a 'first-grade' question.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

This thread is going south in a hurry


----------



## sparky48457 (Jun 30, 2010)

That's right....This is a talk forum correct? We are supposed talk? My electrical company is only about a yr. old it is a spin off of a general contracting company and I am interested in what the rates are in different areas for a pretty good reason. Some of my clients are large industrial facilities and when you bid with them it is a national contract, meaning you have to service all the areas that they own nationwide.:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sparky48457 said:


> That's right....This is a talk forum correct? We are supposed talk? My electrical company is only about a yr. old it is a spin off of a general contracting company and I am interested in what the rates are in different areas for a pretty good reason. Some of my clients are large industrial facilities and when you bid with them it is a national contract, meaning you have to service all the areas that they own nationwide.:thumbsup:


Do you have Licenses and registered businesses all over the country?


----------



## sparky48457 (Jun 30, 2010)

I suppose it might be easier to try to tear apart others than deal your own with inadequacies? I have found success by asking questions not making fun of the people asking them.


----------



## sparky48457 (Jun 30, 2010)

No that is one of the biggest problems with national contracts.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sparky48457 said:


> I suppose it might be easier to try to tear apart others than deal your own with inadequacies? I have found success by asking questions not making fun of the people asking them.


I am asking a legit question.. you are bidding jobs all over the country.

That requires a registered business and a Masters License in most areas


----------



## sparky48457 (Jun 30, 2010)

The second reply was for you....It is a legit question and bit of a problem.


----------



## sparky48457 (Jun 30, 2010)

I suppose it might be easier to try to tear apart others than deal your own with inadequacies? I have found success by asking questions not making fun of the people asking them.


----------



## sparky48457 (Jun 30, 2010)

We started messing with the national contracts doing construction, drilling and earthmoving, then we ended up getting into the electrical end working on control panels first then into a little of everything now.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't see anyone making fun of you. I see several calling your bluff, however.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

There is no way you can make money working for national chains not in your area.

You would have to sub the job out to a third party and that leaves you with lunch money.

IMO just focus where you can drive to within 75 miles of your shop and leave the out of state jobs to a local guy in that area.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sparky48457 said:


> We started messing with the national contracts doing construction, drilling and earthmoving, then we ended up getting into the electrical end working on control panels first then into a little of everything now.


Control panels for what?


----------



## sparky48457 (Jun 30, 2010)

Pump stations


----------



## sparky48457 (Jun 30, 2010)

We do waste management consultation.....landfill work building and maintaing landfill cells and waste facilities. These sites usually have a lot of control panels and usually have a methane driven power plant on site.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sparky48457 said:


> We do waste management consultation.....landfill work building and maintaing landfill cells and waste facilities. These sites usually have a lot of control panels and usually have a methane driven power plant on site.


Good that you explained what you do.. I thought it was lighting repairs for drug store chains


----------



## sparky48457 (Jun 30, 2010)

lol....no


----------



## sparky48457 (Jun 30, 2010)

No bluff to call, I'm not selling anything, I was just asking for advice.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I'll be the first to call shenanigans on this thread. Anyone who truly has that kind of a background ain't gonna ask such a 'first-grade' question.


 
shenanigans!



http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/0e65e16c1c/super-troopersshenanigans-from-dirttron


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I start at $250 for a 6 inch can. And they only go up from there.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

You do $3 million in gross sales, charge $45 an hour and live in a small town in Michigan? Please PM BKessler, he's moving from the OC to MI and is looking for work.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

sparky48457 said:


> I never said anything about operating at a net loss I have a business degree own 4 companies in different sectors of the market and gross over 3 mil. a yr. I just like to do a little research.


hahahah 3 mil. yeah right, and youre asking this question? go suck a fart.


~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

This is like FedEx asking "How much do you charge to ship a package.............?" :bangin:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> This is like FedEx asking "How much do you charge to ship a package.............?" :bangin:


or mcdonalds asking how much burger king charges for a cheesburger :laughing:

~Matt


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Deja Moo..... a feeling that you have heard this bull before. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

-three million pennies, $30,000.00, that's believable. 

-4 companies, well, anyone can make up 4 company names, that doesn't mean 4 legitimate companies that are properly licensed, insured, etc. that's believable. 

-not knowing how much to charge to cut in a can, and then asking on a forum without providing any details whatsoever. I hate to sound like a commercial, but that's priceless.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

sparky48457 said:


> That's right....This is a talk forum correct? We are supposed talk? My electrical company is only about a yr. old it is a spin off of a general contracting company and I am interested in what the rates are in different areas for a pretty good reason. Some of my clients are large industrial facilities and when you bid with them it is a national contract, meaning you have to service all the areas that they own nationwide.:thumbsup:


If you are looking for a price that you can travel across the country to install seventeen cans for, it will be way the hell higher than my per can price.


----------



## pesdfw (Jun 23, 2010)

Figure up what the total job is going to cost and divide it by 17. There's your per unit cost.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Average east coast 6" hi hat is $75 to $85 installed, open attic , sheetrock and romex wiring. Other factors increase the price.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

sparky48457 said:


> What is the going rate for six inch cut in cans in a commercial driwall ceiling? ($12 Halo cut in cans with $5 white trims)





sparky48457 said:


> I never said anything about operating at a net loss I have a business degree own 4 companies in different sectors of the market and gross over 3 mil. a yr. I just like to do a little research.


----------

